
PG, the new server feels ultra responsive, tell us the specs please - tferris
Any information about the setup and architecture is highly appreciated. Thanks!
======
X4
I'd like to know more about their TCP/IP Stack changes in the Kernel and their
sysctl.conf settings :)

------
pestaa
From <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5233445>

    
    
        Old server: two Xeon E5450 chips, 3.0 GHz, 8 cores total, 24 GB RAM.
    
        New server: one Xeon E5-2690 chip, 2.9 GHz, 8 cores total, 32 GB RAM.

